# insulation abc's



## Will (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey everyone
        I was just wondering if I could get a little refresher regarding when and when not to use fiberglass (or other) insulation. I'm in the process of gutting a kitchen and I notice that there is virtually no insulation in the walls between the studs. Is this some kind of error or is insulation not necessary there? Its a kitchen on a ground floor in an oldish house (1920s or so). If Inspector D or the other guy (dang his name escapes me) or anybody that knows could clarify this issue and when and when not to insulate in general I'd be much obliged. I know I know, I should already know this, but its like I always wondered and never quite got around to a comprehensive rule of thumb type info scoop about insulation. I'll go read up on it too probably.

                                            thanks my brothers in Christ 
                                                                Will ,


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Sep 8, 2006)

Code requires All Exterior walls and ceilings are Insulated. Interior walls are not unless you are trying to block out sound like in bathrooms.
  So the way I do things is if there is a wall seperating a noisy room from a bedroom I insulate that wall,all bathroom walls,All topfloor ceilings,perimeter crawlspace walls,all exterior walls and I have even insulated walls and closets if there is a bedroom on the otherside of it. Now some may say this is over kill but I have had many thanks for doing this over the years. In your case just make sure theres insulation and Vapour Barrier in any ourside walls the rest is just choice.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Square Eye (Sep 8, 2006)

Daryl's dead on.
Insulation is a great noise barrier. And needs to be in all exterior walls and celings. Use whatever fills the wallspace. In your area, I think Manhattan42 said 12 inches in the ceiling was code.

Carry on Brother Will!


----------



## Will (Sep 8, 2006)

12 inches in the ceiling as in 12 inches thick? youre talking about in the space between the joists from say a first to second floor, right?


----------



## Square Eye (Sep 8, 2006)

No.. I'm talking about the open attic space if there is any. You only need insulation between ceiling and floor if there is a significant temperature difference expected, as in apartments. Or for sound barrier.

Open attic space up North.. needs to be insulated, if you're not working on open attic space, it's up to you.


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 8, 2006)

Kids starting school gave me a cold so I'm home.
Will.... don't forget that any vapor barrier goes to the heated side of the space.
Where you are in NY that will face down against the sheetrock in the attic or up against the subfloor in a crawl space area.
So you should not be able to see the paper or any plastic when you are done.
This gets a little complicated in the southern states.....ask if you don't know. 

Winter's a comi'n.


----------



## Will (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks that clears things up nicely.


----------

